# Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attack on Demonoid



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2012)

Demonoid, one of the biggest torrent sites around, was taken down on July 25 after a massive Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attack. The website is now completely unresponsive, although its administrator says he says he will bring it back eventually.



> "I don't plan on shutting down, but if Im going to fix it I have to do it properly," the administrator told TorrentFreak. "That means upgrading a lot of our 7 year old hardware and maybe bringing up the beta only. You know how it goes with demonoid. It might take a while but it will come back."



Demonoid admin: We'll be back | ZDNet


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

I hardly use Demonoid, TPB and Kat are the greatest. Period.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 5, 2012)

so who made the attack?


----------



## mrintech (Aug 5, 2012)

Kat ftw :d


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

Any idea whose hand was behind it ?


----------



## baccilus (Aug 7, 2012)

What's Kat?
Never mind, found it. It has recently come out that Ukraine has confiscated all of Demonoids hardware as a way to please the USA. 
Ukrainian police bust BitTorrent tracker Demonoid | ITProPortal.com

Ukrainian Officials Shut Down Demonoid BitTorrent Tracker | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

baccilus said:


> What's Kat?





Spoiler



KickAssTorrents


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

KAT sucks, spread malware, demonoid was good for anime, now where the hell am I supposed to get Anime from, POS USA, can't wait for the day china brings hell down that country


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> KAT sucks, spread malware, demonoid was good for anime, now where the hell am I supposed to get Anime from, POS USA, can't wait for the day china brings hell down that country



yea...same anime problem here


----------



## Theodre (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't you guys read???? The site is taken down by the local authorities of ukraine where the site is said to have the server!!!! 
Source

And this is the latest update being the site admin facing criminal investigation in mexico 

Source


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

^^No, its you who doesn't read, look a few posts above.


----------



## Theodre (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^No, its you who doesn't read, look a few posts above.



Oops, my bad....  But the thing is that it now faces criminal investigation too  It's so sad.... I hope they will spring to life again!!!
I don't like saying R.I.P to such an awesome site


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hope Demonoid should up again soon!


----------



## coolfire92 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmm never used demonoid.
Hollywood controls USA's anti-piracy thingy.Soon anyone who defies them will go the way megaupload went.
Can't keep their noses out of others business


----------



## Theodre (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, you are correct  they think they are the gods... But well they are not!!! I hope anonymous does something about this!!!!! If i was a h4cker..............


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2012)

being a superpower has its perks & china no matter how hard it try will never have influence like USA has now or in the past.anyway @tkin & @piyush what anime problem you are referring to.my cousin never used demonoid but his anime collection is still decent(~2000gb i think & growing).


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> being a *superpower* has its perks & china no matter how hard it try will never have influence like USA has now or in the past.anyway @tkin & @piyush what anime problem you are referring to.my cousin never used demonoid but his anime collection is still decent(~2000gb i think & growing).


Your cousin must be using private trackers, next time I go to NCR I'll take a few TB HDDs with me 

And USA is a military superpower, not economic, china took that place long back.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2012)

not true.china holds biggest amount of US debt(~$2 trillion i think) in world.what this means is if US economy collapses & $ become worthless so will be the chinese economy(US being biggest buyer of its products) & its forex reserve($2trillion now worth nothing).no country can maintain military superpower status without also being economic superpower(former USSR is a perfect example).the day US loses its economic superpower status its military superpower status too will be gone soon after.

btw US defense budget is ~$600 billion per year(officially) compared to china's ~$100 billion(officially but claimed to be ~$160 billion in reality).


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> not true.china holds biggest amount of US debt(~$2 trillion i think) in world.what this means is if US economy collapses & $ become worthless so will be the chinese economy(US being biggest buyer of its products) & its forex reserve($2trillion now worth nothing).no country can maintain military superpower status without also being economic superpower(former USSR is a perfect example).the day US loses its economic superpower status its military superpower status too will be gone soon after.
> 
> btw US defense budget is ~$600 billion per year(officially) compared to china's ~$100 billion(officially but claimed to be ~$160 billion in reality).


But usa will collapse first, watch castle tv show episode "Pandora"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2012)

i have seen that & again another good point to prove why hollywood/US TV shows should not be taken seriously.if you really want to grasp economic concepts try reading nobel prize winning economist Paul Krugman articles in THE HINDU paper.that castle episode theory was like reducing 3rd order differential equations to simple multiplication division.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i have seen that & again another good point to prove why hollywood/US TV shows should not be taken seriously.if you really want to grasp economic concepts try reading nobel prize winning economist Paul Krugman articles in THE HINDU paper.that castle episode theory was like reducing 3rd order differential equations to simple multiplication division.


I know that tv shows are superficial, but just saying, some how I feel USA's economy is about to tumble, europe is gone already.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2012)

Who uses public tracker nowadays?


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Who uses public tracker nowadays?


Everyone who has less than 1 mbps connection, can't keep ratio and get kicked out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> KAT sucks, spread malware, demonoid was good for anime, now where the hell am I supposed to get Anime from, POS USA, can't wait for the day china brings hell down that country


Meanwhile you lose your job. But yeah Anime > Jobs 

Demonoid was a good tracker. But can't defend it at all to be honest. It was used for piracy and nothing else. Pity though the mafiaa had the power to buy Ukranian police.


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Meanwhile you lose your job. But yeah Anime > Jobs
> 
> Demonoid was a good tracker. But can't defend it at all to be honest. It was used for piracy and nothing else. Pity though the mafiaa had the power to buy Ukranian police.


Anime any day.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> *KAT sucks, spread malware*, demonoid was good for anime, now where the hell am I supposed to get Anime from, POS USA, can't wait for the day china brings hell down that country



Please stop spamming. KAT is the best torrent site. (no offence)



d6bmg said:


> Who uses public tracker nowadays?



Good joke.


----------



## Theodre (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll be damned!!!!! My torrent from demonoid is responding!!! The tracker is responding and it is seeding!!!! But sometimes shows dead!!! Does this mean it's coming back like in another month or so???


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Please stop spamming. *KAT is the best torrent site.* (no offence)
> 
> 
> 
> Good joke.


I use to think that as well, till I was hit by a nasty bug, from a high seeded torrent which was supposedly clean, my av detected at after it wiped all my external hdds, cleaned, but the directory was destroyed, lost a lot of data back then.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 8, 2012)

Can you people suggest some more alternatives to Demonoid other than Kat.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Demonoid was a good tracker. But can't defend it at all to be honest. *It was used for piracy and nothing else.* Pity though the mafiaa had the power to buy Ukranian police.


Actually a lot of bands used it to distribute their music as well. Legally.


----------

